# Resourcebundle - mehrzeiligen Text erlauben



## sirbender (8. Mai 2008)

Hi,

Ich habe ein Properties file, das ich mit einem ResourceBundle einlese um meine Applikation zu internationalisieren.

Nun moechte ich mehrzeiligen Text manchen keys zuordnen:

app.help = blablabla
blablabla
blablabla

Nur stammt "blablabla" aus einer Quelle die mehrzilig ist und so auch in einem JTextPane angezeigt werden soll. Wenn ich einfach den Text so reinpaste nimmt das Resourcebundle die erste Zeile - also "blablabla" und verwirft den Rest.

Nun koennte ich fuer ALLE Hilfe-Texte ein "\n" nach jedem Zeilenumbruch einfuegen, sodass Java es verzsteht. Das waere aus verschiedenen Gruenden unpraktisch fuer mich, da ich die .properties files noch anderweitig verwende. Kann man Java irgendwie klarmachen, z.B. mit Klammern, dass hier ein multiline Text folgt?

Danke,
sb


----------



## Ariol (8. Mai 2008)

AFAIK  geht das nicht, aber 2 Ideen:
1. du könntest evtl. für jede hilfe eine Datei anlegen und in deiner Properties auf diese Datei verweisen.
2. du legst für die Hilfe eine weitere properties-Datei an.


----------



## magicS (9. Mai 2008)

du kannst den Zeilenumbrcu über \r\n realisieren

```
app.hlp = bla \r\n bla \r\n bla \r\n
```
.

Hoff das beantwortet ein Frage.

Ach ja, wenn du mit eclipse arbeitest empfehel ich dir den ResourceBundle Editor!


----------



## ms (9. Mai 2008)

Probier doch mal am Ende jeder Zeile im Propertyfile einfach einen Backslash anzufügen.
Sollte gehen.

ms


----------

